# who's got fall pictures!!



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

omgg ru ok?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought you meant fall pictures as in the leaves changing. :shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG! I thought "fall" as of a season...! :lol: 

I hope you were OK afterwords (and no bruising either)!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, wow! I thought you mean the season too!
This picture is hilarious:









I wish I had some of me falling.


----------



## LHS (Oct 26, 2010)

wow. thats a good fall.


----------



## Flintybaby (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow! Theres a video on youtube about a young horse called Ed who bucks his little rider off all the time. Its actually a really funny video and a very brave rider.

Needless to say....you didnt buy the horse??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good grief. No kidding. Definitely a ride attempt gone wrong! you're lucky this happened now vs later where it would have been to late to bring the horse back or even attempt to resale. Glad you made it out without serious injuries.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

It seems like very time I fall I'm alone, or no one has the camera out at the moment...I haven't fallen in over a year though, and that was the result of my mare tripping, then spooking because I was thrown off balance (I was bareback)...landed on my feet.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah I'm ok now, very bruised and come out with 6 xrays but i'm in one piece which to me is pretty near a miracle lol.

Flintybaby no i definately did not buy the horse lol the first words out of my mouth afterwards was "i dont want that horse"

but if he was mine he definately would have gotten dealt to, none of my horses do that and get away with it.


----------



## JennylovesWhisp (Oct 26, 2010)

Ouchh lol nice pictures though, I would have some pretty good ones but as it goes Lap top is being a fool and wont let me up load, I'll try again later  x


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

HollyBubbles said:


> yeah I'm ok now, very bruised and come out with 6 xrays but i'm in one piece which to me is pretty near a miracle lol.


I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience! You are very lucky you got just bruises. 

While I do understand things happen - horse can spook etc. - putting a rider on knowingly bad behaving horse without warning him/her first just drives me so mad. I've seen this happened here as well, and it's just a tragedy waiting to happen. :twisted:


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I've got a couple, haha










I didn't fall off, but...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm glad you are okay!!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

The owner actually looked genuinley shocked to see he had thrown that big of a buck. /i did know he had bucked before, but my girl throws some decent ones so i knew i could sit them... if i knew they were coming.
He threw himself that hard that he actually took a chunk out of his tongue and while my mum was sitting there fussing over the HORSE and his tongue the owners response (about tongue) was "I've got no sympathy for him right now, that was plain dirty."

I'm actually quite suprised at this... but it didnt even knock my confidence in the slightest... I'm going to see another horse soon, but I'm going to ask the owner to get on before I do.
I would still quite happily get on my horse bareback in a halter and canter around the paddocks, even with her bucks.

Mum told farrier today she reckoned i got about 16ft in the air when horse went up


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> The owner actually looked genuinley shocked to see he had thrown that big of a buck. /i did know he had bucked before, but my girl throws some decent ones so i knew i could sit them... if i knew they were coming.
> He threw himself that hard that he actually took a chunk out of his tongue and while my mum was sitting there fussing over the HORSE and his tongue the owners response (about tongue) was "I've got no sympathy for him right now, that was plain dirty."
> 
> I'm actually quite suprised at this... but it didnt even knock my confidence in the slightest... I'm going to see another horse soon, but I'm going to ask the owner to get on before I do.
> ...


Well I'm glad the owner didn't hold anything against you. I'm glad they didn't think it was your fault. And I'm REALLY glad your not broken lol


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

lol sissygobob so am I. Its only friday and it happened on monday but i'm lucky im so bouncy lol. Still feeling the bruises but only just.

... I'm going to see another horse tomorrow but i've asked for someone else that knows the horse to hop on him before I do this time lol. I've had enough of flying for this week lol.


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> lol sissygobob so am I. Its only friday and it happened on monday but i'm lucky im so bouncy lol. Still feeling the bruises but only just.
> 
> ... I'm going to see another horse tomorrow but i've asked for someone else that knows the horse to hop on him before I do this time lol. I've had enough of flying for this week lol.


Lol. I got bucked off Monday.....bareback on a 4yo that i broke last month. It was my fault but it still hurt lol. 

Didn't like your wings? lol


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> Lol. I got bucked off Monday.....bareback on a 4yo that i broke last month. It was my fault but it still hurt lol.
> 
> Didn't like your wings? lol


ouch! lol, that was the first time any horse has ever managed to buck me off.. my boyfriend seems to think I don't like doing things by halves... well if i'm gonna do something im gonna do it properly lol.
Yeah i bet it hurt lol, specially this time of year, isnt it just so convenient how the ground gets hard at the same darn time the grass is sugar filled? lol.
Nah I get vertigo in big heights lol, i prefer flying with the horse rather than without


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> I'm going to see another horse soon, but I'm going to ask the owner to get on before I do.


First rule of horse buying - always have the owner/seller ride before you do and watch carefully. I'm so glad you're ok! Those are some pretty crazy pictures!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> First rule of horse buying - always have the owner/seller ride before you do and watch carefully. I'm so glad you're ok! Those are some pretty crazy pictures!


Yeah I always knew that was the first rule but the owner couldn't ride him as I'm in NZ and she moved to Aussie so it was a little bit far to travel. I did give him a good run around before i got on though.

Horse I am going to see today... Owner is 7 months pregnant so she can't ride him either but she has arranged for me, to get a girl from down the road who knows said horse to get on him first. But I will be the one catching and tacking him up.


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> ouch! lol, that was the first time any horse has ever managed to buck me off.. my boyfriend seems to think I don't like doing things by halves... well if i'm gonna do something im gonna do it properly lol.
> Yeah i bet it hurt lol, specially this time of year, isnt it just so convenient how the ground gets hard at the same darn time the grass is sugar filled? lol.
> Nah I get vertigo in big heights lol, i prefer flying with the horse rather than without


Well, I half to say you did do it properly lol. 

It didn't feel good but it could ave been waaaayyyy worse. I found a hole so I took it.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------

